# اريد دراسة هندسة الطيران للمساعده



## شموخ 85 (7 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ولرحمة الله وبركاته الرجاء ممن لديه الخبره في موضوع هندسة الطيران افادتي للدراسه على العلم بانني بقسم ادبي وسمعت ان هناك اكاديميه الملكيه الاردنيه تقبل اي خريج ثانوي وشكرا


----------



## شموخ 85 (9 مايو 2006)

ارجوووووووووووو المساعده يامهندسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مغرور (15 مايو 2006)

والله لو تبي الجد انا متخرج منها وما انصحك فيها ابدا لو فعلا تبي المصلحه ابحث عن غيرها 

اعتمادها بدء يقل تدريجيا وبخاصة من الخطوط السعوديه 

ابحث في اوروبا وابحث عن اللغه قبل ذلك 

نصيحة مجرب وبالتوفيق


----------



## شموخ 85 (26 مايو 2006)

ماذتعتقد يامغرووور اعتمادها بالكويت والله يجزاك خير............


----------



## مغرور (26 مايو 2006)

والله ما انصحك بالاردن حيث تضم اثنتين من الاكاديميات المتخصصه للطيران افضلهما تعيس فبها الملكيه للطيران والشرق الاوسط والاثنان في مطار ماركا بعمان لكن كمستوى تدريس لا يستحق العناء ولا الغلاء الي راح تواجهه هناك خلال السنتين 

لذا ففكر بدوله ثانيه كنيوزلندا مثلا او استراليا 

لك أن تأخذ بالكلام من عدمه لكن ابني مستقبلك على اسس متينه ترتاح كثير  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مغرور (26 مايو 2006)

استدراك تقبل اي خريج ثانوي 

فعلا هذي حقيقه لكن الي ما تعرفه ايضا ان هناك تخفيض للرسوم من العام الفائت حيث تم سحب رخصة الـ Faa للطيران منها ولأسباب لم تذكر الى الان لكن ما تبعد عن المستوى


----------



## شموخ 85 (28 مايو 2006)

الله يجزاك الف الف الف خير يامغرور على المعلومات القيمه ولكن تقريبا كم يكلف مدة الفصل الواحد في مثل هذه الدول؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شموخ 85 (28 مايو 2006)

انا سمعت ان هناك كليه في الكويت اسمها كلية التكنولوجيا لعلوم الطيران هل عنك خلفيه عن هذا الموضوووع وهي افتتحت قبل ثلاث شهور تقريبا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود عبدالعال (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة : يوجد يا اخى معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران فى مصر و يعطى بكالوريوس وليس دبلوم مثل الاردن


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم كلام الاخ العزيزمغرور فعلا صحيح الخطوط السعوديه لاتقبل الرخص الصادره من الاردن وممكن تطلع موضوعي


----------



## fullbank (16 يوليو 2006)

بدي سالكم عن جامعات المانيا هل جامعاتها قوية في التعليم هندسة الطيران ام لا وبدي اسالكم عن اهم الجامعات التي فيها جديرها بتعليمها لهذا التخصص


----------



## fullbank (16 يوليو 2006)

بدي اسالكم عن جامعات المانيا هل جامعاتها جديرة بتعليم هندسة الطيران وبدي اعرف اهم الجامعات فيها الجديرة بتعليم هذا التخصص


----------



## fullbank (5 يوليو 2008)

ها..........ها..........ها 

حبيت احط هالمشاركة علشان اقول انها هذه اول مشاركة ليه في الملتقى قبل سنتين


----------



## م المصري (7 يوليو 2008)

يمكن متابعة الموضوع الاصلي لمناقشة هذا الاتجاه : 
لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران
و استأذن في غلق الموضوع منعا للتشتت


----------

